# I hate puppymills



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this nor do I know if it's been posted before. So, here it is. Please check this link. 350 small dog breeds (including malts) were rescued from a puppy mill and need homes.

SPCA-LA


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor babies!







I hope they all are able to go loving home.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

I cant get too the Dog site to adopt ,,,brings up site but then tells me" Site under construction....


Hope they all get great Homes...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

AshRike,

I hate puppymills, too. Go to Prisoners of Greed and you can find a lot of support information and material for fighting puppymills.

Also, you use this information to interest your local paper into doing an in-depth story on puppymills. 

To find puppymills in your area, the "Prisoners" web site has the USDA registration lists of brokers and breeders by state. Most, if not all, of those are puppymills or brokers who purchase from puppymills for resale.

To find out if your local petstore sells pets from puppymills (a sure bet!), go to see a puppy and ask for it's provenence. Then check the USDA list to see if the broker/breeder is listed there. Don't whip out the list in the petstore but do write down the information on the dog.

CAUTION! Visiting petstores can cause extreme emotional anguish. It is 100% necessary that you NOT fall in their trap and purchase one of the puppies to "save" it. You are only dooming that puppy's parents to more breeding horror and rewarding the breeder and petstore financially for their exploitation and cruelty.


----------

